# Topics > Entities > Companies >  Samsung Group, smart wearable devices, robot vacuum cleaners, humanoid robots, Seoul, South Korea

## Airicist

Website - samsung.com

youtube.com/samsung 

vimeo.com/user28294502

facebook.com/samsung

facebook.com/SamsungGlobal

twitter.com/samsung

twitter.com/samsungmobile

linkedin.com/company/samsung-electronics

Samsung on Wikipedia

Executive Chairman - Lee Jae-yong

Harman International is a subsidiary of Samsung.

SmartThings was bought by Samsung in August 2014.

SAMSUNG Research - research.samsung.com

President of SAMSUNG Research - Sebastian Seung

Products and projects:

Bot Handy, home robot

Bot Care, personal robotic assistant

Jet Bot, robot vacuum

Bot Chef, AI kitchen-assistant robot

Ballie, rolling home robot

NEON

Samsung Automotive solutions

GEMS (Gait Enhancing and Motivation System), robotic exoskeleton

Galaxy Home, smart speaker

DRVLINE, autonomous driving platform

Galaxy SmartTag, Bluetooth locator

Samsung Connect Tag, smart tag

Samsung 360 Round, high-quality camera for creating and livestreaming 3D content for virtual reality

WA52M7750AW, smart washing machine

Samsung NEXT Fund

Smart Suit

Galaxy Buds, wireless earbuds

Gear IconX, wireless earbuds

Otto, talking home assistant and a smarter home security system

ARTIK, open platform for a IoT

5G

Family Hub Refrigerator, smart connected refrigerator

Bixby, intelligent personal voice assistant

S Voice, intelligent personal assistant

Samsung Health (S Health), personal fitness coach

Samsung Dream Doghouse

Powerbot VR9000, robotic vacuum cleaner

Odyssey, Windows mixed reality headset

Gear VR, mobile virtual reality headset, created by Samsung and powered by Oculus

SAMI, Simband health sensor platforms 

Samsung Smart Door Locks

Sleepsense, sleep tracker

Samsung Gear 360 Camera

brainBAND, smart headband

Samsung Gear Fit, fitness wristband

Galaxy Watch Active, smartwatch

Galaxy Watch, smartwatch

Samsung Gear S, smartwarches 

Samsung Galaxy Z Flip, foldable smartphone

Galaxy Fold, foldable smartphone

Samsung Galaxy Note, smartphones

Samsung Galaxy S22, Samsung Galaxy S22 Plus, Samsung Galaxy S22 Ultra, smartphones

Samsung Galaxy S21, Samsung Galaxy S21 Plus, Samsung Galaxy S21 Ultra, smartphones

Samsung Galaxy S20, Samsung Galaxy S20 Plus, Samsung Galaxy S20 Ultra, smartphones

Samsung Galaxy S10 and Samsung Galaxy S10+, smartphones

Samsung Galaxy S9 and Samsung Galaxy S9+, smartphones

Samsung Galaxy S8 and Samsung Galaxy S8+, smartphones

Samsung Galaxy S7 and S7 edge, smartphones

Samsung Galaxy S6, smartphone

Samsung Galaxy S5, smartphone

Samsung Smart Home

MAHRU, humanoid robot

----------


## Airicist

Mahru 3 walking demo 

Uploaded on Jul 21, 2011




> A short demo showing KIST / Samsung's humanoid robot Mahru 3 walking, turning, and side-stepping.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Samsung's new Roboray humanoid robot walks the walk"

by Jason Falconer
October 15, 2012

----------


## Airicist

Samsung Roboray

 Published on Oct 14, 2012




> Footage of Samsung's new torque controlled humanoid robot, Roboray.

----------


## Airicist

Samsung Smart Bike
from Samsung Maestros Academy
May 28, 2014




> TECHNOLOGY AND HANDCRAFTING TRADITION COMES TOGETHER WITH SAMSUNG SMART BIKE.
> 
> Thanks to the great experience of Maestro Giovanni Pelizzoli -- a world famed frame builder- and the talent of a young student of Samsung Maestros Academy -- Alice Biotti -- Samsung Smart Bike came alive.
> This is the first bicycle that protects the rider thanks to its safety components, controlled by a Samsung Smartphone.
> It comes with an innovative bicycle-frame that neutralizes the most dangerous vibrations to the human body, 4 laser beams to alert other drivers that the bike is coming along, an integrated GPS system to tell local authorities which routes should be immediately turned into real bike-lanes. This is Samsung Smart Bike, the perfect mix between future and heritage, presented with great success during the 2014 Milan Design Week.

----------


## Airicist

Samsung "The Safety Truck"

Published on Jun 9, 2015




> This initiative was created by Leo Burnett / Buenos Aires for Samsung's Argentinian corporate office to promote road safety.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Samsung wearable to beat HoloLens with 3D-cam and 2x Glass"

by Chris Burns
July 9, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Dr. WP Hong, Samsung - Keynote 2016

Published on Jan 7, 2016




> Dr. WP Hong is an established IT and mobile industry leader, who is currently the President of Solution Business Unit, Samsung SDS. Before assuming the current position, he played a critical role in Samsung mobile’s emergence as the world’s premiere handset manufacturer and eco-system provider, by introducing the GALAXY franchise to Samsung’s mobile portfolio and by strengthening Samsung’s content services for both Samsung’s mobile devices and its digital appliances. Prior to joining Samsung, he accumulated experience in the mobile industry both as a researcher and business person on the cutting edge of mobile technology innovations.

----------


## Airicist

Samsung Wireless Audio 360, sound all around you

Published on Mar 31, 2016




> Imagine a new kind of speaker. A speaker that revolutionizes your listening experience and lets you enjoy the same high quality sound wherever you are in a room. Introducing the new Wireless Audio 360 speaker, designed and engineered by the Samsung Audio Lab in California. Unlike directional speakers, Wireless Audio 360 speakers deliver equally balanced sound in every direction thanks to cutting–edge technology and built- in high end speaker units. Wireless Audio 360 speakers can fill an entire room evenly with high quality sound. Find out more here - http://samsung.com/wireless360.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Samsung acquires Viv, a next-gen AI assistant built by the creators of Apple’s Siri"

by Matthew Panzarino
October 5, 2016

Viv Labs

----------


## Airicist

Article "Samsung to launch AI digital assistant service for Galaxy S8"

November 6, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Article "Samsung Charges Into Auto Tech With $8 Billion Deal for Harman"
Deal would be South Korean smartphone maker’s biggest acquisition

by Jonathan Cheng
November 15, 2016

----------


## Airicist

CES 2018 Samsung press conference

Streamed Jan 9, 2017

Samsung Electronics today at the 2018 Consumer Electronics Show (CES) outlined its vision and strategy for intelligent Internet of Things (IoT) experiences.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Samsung Electronics working on an Artificial Intelligence Robot ‘Saram’"

by Michael Herh
February 22, 2018

----------


## Airicist

Meet the Samsung Bots: your companions of the future

Uploaded on Jan 9, 2019




> The present and future collide at Samsung Electronics’ CES 2019 booth, where visitors are invited to test out the company’s newest innovations, and experience its cutting-edge technologies of tomorrow. 
> 
> Combining Samsung’s AI platform, Bixby, with its latest advancements in hardware, software and user experience (UX) design, the company’s newly announced lineup of robotic companions presents an exciting vision for the future of AI technology, and offers innovative solutions for issues related to health care and the environment.

----------


## Airicist

Samsung Carebot and Airbot keep you and the air you breath healthy

Published on Jan 16, 2019




> Samsung brought a variety of prototype robots to CES 2019 including the Care Bot which can help people in need of day to day assistance with everyday tasks.
> 
> The Air Bot travels around your home searching for poor air quality and cleans the air. The Retail Bot is an all in one display case, product dispenser and cashier.

----------


## Airicist

[CES 2021] Better Normal for All | Samsung

Jan 11, 2021




> Welcome to Samsung Electronics’ first Digital Press Conference at CES 2021, where we share how we are reshaping global experiences to connect you with the people, and the places, that matter most. 
> 
> From product personalization to continued innovation in AI, Samsung is exploring how we can build a better future for our planet, and our people. 
> 
> Join us to learn more about how we’re building a Better Normal for All.
> 
> Note: To view the YouTube live stream on desktop or laptop, you'll need:
> ※ Most recent version of Google Chrome, Firefox, MS Edge, or Safari
> ※ Operating system: Windows 7+, Mac OS X 10.7, or Ubuntu 10+
> ...

----------

